# Can you just wake up with IBS one day suddenly?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

History... Jan 2000 woke up one morning abdominal pain,bloating,belching, nausea, diharrea, then constipation etc. Lasted 30-45 days... Prevacid got rid of gas/bloating/pain but constipation persists since that time. Bowel habits are strange- sometime no movements for a few days then small amounts.(often mushy).Anyway, barium x-ray/stool tests/ upper endoscopy all okay- havent had colonoscopy.Doc says IBS. I dont have the severe abdominal pain everyone talks about.Just somrtimes a litte lightheaded fatigued and constipated. All fibers bloat me.Question: Can a 37 year old that has never had any problems before just wake up on day and have IBS from that point forward?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Well, in a way that's what happened to me 7 years ago. Although I'm not the constipated variety, and I believe I know what it was that pushed my guy over the edge. A steroidal medication.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

Hey there,Can you think of anything that may have triggered this. i.e. antibiotics, food poisoning, etc.?Hang in there, there is a lot of support here.Peace,Karly


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

It did with me! When it came, I didn't know what it was (I had never even heard of a colon; I was only 15). I was eating a bad diet and had been for several months, but never felt any effects until I ate a steak one night. I had bloating and bubbling in my abdomen 3 days. After leaving, it came on more and more frequently to the point it is no longer went away unless I had explosive D and gas expulsion. This bloating and IBS-C pattern persisted even after improving my diet drastically and never goes away for long.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

Yup! That's how it happened with me. In May, the hubbie and I were out for lunch - had a burger and fries at Wendy's - one hour later, KABOOM (literally) - we were shopping and I had to run to the washroom. I used to have a stomach of iron - I love, love, love hot and spicy food - and I never even so much as burped before. I still haven't tried spicy food, but last night I had a polish sausage with onions and mustard - my first one in 4 months - NO D!! YEAH!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

But of course - 2 weeks post-op after gall bladder removal. Thought it was a one-off deal because of something I ate, but it was back the next day, and the next day, and the...you get the picture.


----------



## Zenobia (Nov 8, 1999)

YES!! IBS appeared out of the blue for me. I never had any type of gastro problems, could eat anything, etc., then all of a sudden one day I became severly bloated. That was about 5 years ago, and the bloating has never gone away since then.


----------



## Terra (Aug 10, 2000)

It happened for me that way too. I was fine and then I had a McDonald's apple pie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I was in college with severe stomach pains. My dad drove 2 hrs to take me to the hospital ER(they wouldn't see me by myself cause I was 17). My dad thought it might be my appendix. The ER Doctor gave me a tiny white pill - I think Donnatol - and sent me home. How embarassing - they told me it was gas. My poor dad. I did not have D but maybe I had C and don't remember that part. I think that was the first time IBS was starting to rear it's ugly head, but I didn't know about it until I was diagnosed 4 years later.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

well in a way you can. I woke up one day with it 4 years ago. But there still will be something that set it off. You must think of what it could be.ScottySwotty


----------



## Un Fatigued (Aug 3, 2000)

Sudden onset after age 40 is considered inconsistent with IBS. At your age of 37, I would be really looking at what triggered it. For me it was antibiotics and I was misdiagnosed with IBS.[This message has been edited by Un Fatigued (edited 08-10-2000).]


----------



## Proud_Canadian (Jun 22, 2000)

I did, I can remember the day all my troubles started in December 1995....the beginigin of the end.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

One day, I remembered I hadn't had a bm for a while, and then after a dinner at denny's I got this sensation that a fart was trapped in my rectum and wouldn't come out. When i finally did go after days, they were hard pellets that I had to push out. After that I have had the sensation atleast some point during the day for eight months


----------

